# ShopTemp is not working! I cannot submit my form to sell my stuffs.



## MrEl (Apr 30, 2014)

I have been trying to sell my R4i Gold Deluxe (since I own both Gateway and R4i Gold) on used section of ShopTemp, but I cannot post my form there.
Whenever I submit a form, it says:

"You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '
*Deprecated*: mysql_connect(): The mysql extension is deprecated an' at line 4"


Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Depravo (May 1, 2014)

Isn't ShopTemp a site that reviews and recommends online retailers? It's not a place for random members to sell their old stuff.


----------



## MrEl (May 1, 2014)

I see some people posting used stuffs there. Are they all online retailers??


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Isn't ShopTemp a site that reviews and recommends online retailers? It's not a place for random members to sell their old stuff.


 
No it has a "pre-owned" section with usernames as the seller

anyways you can use GBAtemp's trading fourm since you have 100 posts
http://gbatemp.net/categories/gbatemp-trading-forum.157/


----------



## MrEl (May 1, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> No it has a "pre-owned" section with usernames as the seller
> 
> anyways you can use GBAtemp's trading fourm since you have 100 posts
> http://gbatemp.net/categories/gbatemp-trading-forum.157/


 

I know, but I just wanted to post there too


----------



## Depravo (May 1, 2014)

Ha, shows how much I know!


----------



## MrEl (May 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Ha, shows how much I know!


 

So, can't you help me with this? You're the staff. THE STAFF of GBAtemp!


----------



## Cyan (May 1, 2014)

But not the technician.
Not everyone has access to the servers to fix the page's sources.

Moderators have only forum's content access (edit/close/move threads)


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2014)

we will be fixing this part of the site soon 
sorry for the inconvenience


----------

